# These wheel weights fit which tractor?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Helping a buddy clean out his barn. Lots of equipment already sold.
Found these wheel weights. He thinks they fit a Farmall. 
Anyone know? 
Also found another single wheel weight. Still looking for its twin brother under piles of junk. 
Anyone know what tractor it belongs on?
Also, what's a good selling price for them? Are the Farmall weights worth more than they typical "buck a pound" because they're for a vintage tractor? 
Thanks


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I think a buck a pound applies more to suitcase weights than wheel weights, at least from advertised prices. Wheel weights seem more tied to supply and demand. They do look like a Farmall weight to me (only because I’ve been searching for weights lately and have looked at a lot of unspecified weights) but can’t say for sure.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

The first 2 are IH for sure. The third I don’t know. First 2 will fit every IH tractor from 1939 to 1986.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

The first are indeed farmall weights. I just bought some like it for a project that are 140lbs a piece for 50 bucks a pop and that is the going rate I've seen.

The single weight is an f&h generic weight. Used to be sold by coops and such to be adapted to whatever.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

The last one is an French & Hecht. This particular one will fit most of the older JD and Farmalls. They only nest with another F&H.

No clue on values other than it is usually in the eye of the beholder. At a minimum the going scrap price.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I remember we had f&h weights on a Farmall F30 we sold when I was a kid .


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I think that F&H also made wheels for converting the old steel wheeled tractors to rubber.


----------

